# how to become a professional dog trainer in the US?



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought about opening my own doggy school once we get to the United States. 

Do I need to be certified in the US? 

How do I get certified. What are the requirements? 

Thanks for the info


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There are certification type trainers, but unfortunately anyone can become a dog trainer and open a business. There are also franchises you'd invest in to have backing.
Here are two of the most common ones:
Certification Council for Professional Dog Trainers
Association of Pet Dog Trainers - Dog Training Resources
This is interesting, taken from here: 
Animal Care and Service Workers
_Median annual wages of animal trainers were $27,270 in May 2008. The middle 50 percent earned between $19,880 and $38,280. The lowest 10 percent earned less than $16,700, and the top 10 percent earned more than $51,400_


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

So I don't really need a license to do it?

I still would like to get a license though but it'll make it easier for me to set everything up. I am already working on my business plan. 

Just not sure how much I should charge for a class. Don't want to overcharge people. I noticed that the prices in the US are ridiculous for puppy or doggy classes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

At the club I've been to it is about $80 for a 6 week class. This is an AKC affiliated club and the training is basic.
Vet affiliated trainer was about $90 for 6 weeks, compulsion based and for some reason she is still busy... 
Another private one who had a doggy daycare(classes took place there) was $65 for 6 weeks.
Private lessons are about $30 for a couple hours. This is in Michigan where the economy is not good.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

No you don't need a license (at least in Michigan), but I'm not sure about else where. For private training out by me it was actually $400-$1,000 for I think it was 6 or 8 weeks, depending on what you wanted done. It would be best if you were licensed (certified). It will look better for the clients. I was going to get certified through a place out in my area, but they want $4,000 for the training/certification. That's something I can not do right now.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

In my experience, the only so called trainers who have certifications are all a joke and train at places like PetSmart. None of the good trainers are certified, but are all experienced handlers that have put many titles on different dogs and have experience with different breeds. Demonstrate what you can do and then open up a training facility.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

With this certification you need much more than petsmart type training, I wouldn't consider someone who is certified CCPDT a joke:
Certifications
I agree, the proof is in the pudding. 
There is a "trainer" near me who's laurels are all about Cesar Milans philosophy and she is a "certified" petsmart trainer. Doesn't make her a trainer in my eyes.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I think I can safely call myself pretty hard core into the dog training/competition world and have never found anyone that is certified to be anything other than a joke. I would certainly never train with someone that is either. I have found them to be people that aren't capable of actually training a dog to do much of anything; what they seem to do well at is making people feel good about not actually training their dog and do the certification thing instead of proving what they can do. If they could really train dogs, they wouldn't need those silly certifications. I definitely have no respect for them and no one I know in the dog world does either.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You are painting with a very broad brush in that statement...wow.
The trainers at this facility are not jokes and are highly regarded and respected.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What you think about this:
Anthony Jerone's School of Dog Training & Career Inc

That guy seems to be very reputable but the program is very expensive and I am not sure if it is worth it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There's a big difference between being "certified" by PetSmart and by the CCPDT. From Jane's link:

*Certified Professional Dog Trainers with the CPDT-KA designation have earned this credential by demonstrating their knowledge and experience in dog training. Each professional dog trainer who earns the CPDT-KA designation is required to achieve a minimum of 300 hours teaching classes, providing private dog training, and working with dogs before being permitted to sit for a psychometrically sound written examination. The written examination covers all facets of the dog training profession, including canine ethology, the science of learning theory, animal husbandry, classroom management and technique, and more. A Certified Professional Dog Trainer-Knowledge Assessed stays informed of current knowledge in the field and is familiar with the latest, most effective training techniques and equipment and is required to attain continuing education units to recertify every three years. A Certified Professional Dog Trainer-Knowledge Assessed adheres to a strict Code of Ethics and provides a reference from a client, colleague, and veterinarian as part of their application for certification. *


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Quite a joke to be a CPDT, eh??


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

When I lived in Virginia, I trailed here - All About Dogs, Inc. - with Abby. Their trainers are either CPDT certified or working toward becoming certified. 

I definitely would not call them "a joke", but one thing that really bothered me when I trained there was the fact that they absolutely would not use any kind of control tools on a dog, even if needed, unless it was a Halti or a front-clip harness. AS we all know, no tools are "one size fits all" and the fact that they required those particular tools while ruling out others always bothered me.

That said, there are some CPDT trainers who *are* working at PetCo and Petsmart, giving classes - however, they are a very small minority. The majority of trainers at the pet chain stores are people who love animals and have gone to some classes given by their company to become "certified". Most of them don't know how to address problem behaviors or do any problem solving if it is outside of the training they got from their company, and I wouldn't recommend them for people who need classes to solve any issues (like dog aggression for example) but I think for many people who just want to learn how to teach their dog to sit or lay down, they're still better than no classes at all.

Mrs. K - would you be looking to start your business while you and your husband are at Fort Drum? If so, stop in at A Barker's Dozen and pick up the business cards for the local trainers and see if you could work with any of them and/or eventually join their business. There is a Karen Pryor-certified clicker trainer that advertises in the Barker's Dozen and the lady who owns the store belongs to the North Country Kennel Club, which also offers classes and has trainers that belong to the club.

You don't need any certification or a license to become a dog trainer, however, if you are looking to start a business rather than just offering classes as something you do "on the side", you would need a business license.

A lot of the private trainers around this area seem to charge in the realm of $65 per hour, and then there's PetCo, which does x-week classes for a set fee (not sure how much).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Most of the "certifications" are paid: pay a fee and viola, you are certified. There are different levels, but "trainers" do not go above what they can post and get by with.

Most training facilities are stricter with their requirements.

One place: Triple Crown.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Abby maybe giving classes on the side would be better in the beginning. I thought about offering them on post for reasonable prices if that is possible.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would do as Chris suggested, it will get your name out there and once people see you have experience and knowledge, they will solicit you to help them train their dogs.
To go to the school you listed above will only cost you money as you seem to have a history working with dogs, and already know proper training techniques.
Most of the trainers I know have a reputation, you know who to go to for the venues you train in and who to stay far away from. 
Good luck!!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Abby maybe giving classes on the side would be better in the beginning. I thought about offering them on post for reasonable prices if that is possible.


I think that would be a great way to get started, especially since you already have a background in training and working with dogs. In my experience, most people in this area who are looking for a trainer are looking for one of two things -

(1) Someone who can teach them the basics of training their dog: how to teach a dog to sit and lay down, help with puppy problems, housebreaking, etc. A lot of the time, those are people whose schedule will prevent them from going to the regular PetCo classes or who have kids at home that they would have to find a sitter for in order to go to classes.

(2) People who have dogs with problem behaviors, such as dog aggression or people aggression, who really need someone to come out, evaluate the dog, and teach them methods of managing the dog and working with the dog.

A lot of the first category of owners have young puppies or young dogs under two years of age, and while they love their dogs, most don't really want to do anything beyond teaching their dogs basic obedience.

I am currently training with two girls. One is wanting to move toward the CGC and TDI with her dog (who is 1 year old), and the other has an 11 week old puppy. The one with the puppy has young kids at home and a deployed husband, plus she got the puppy very young (6 weeks) and she's seeing a lot of issues due to that, such as mouthing, whining, etc. 

The one with the older dog is doing so great. She comes out to my place with both her dogs and we hike together and then train. Her dogs are doing really great, too, and I think her young dog will be ready to pass his CGC this summer. The thing we really have to focus on at this point is the portion where the owner goes out of sight, as he wants to come find her. But his heeling is going great, his sit/down/stays are going great.

You and I ought to get together once you guys move here.  I would love to have someone to train with with my Malinois. She has a background in protection work (from prior to when I got her) and I would love to work on getting a more solid "out" and a little less "omg must bite the sleeve and not let go ever."  I have not done much with her since hubby is deployed, as I don't have anyone who knows what they're doing as the decoy and the nearest SchH Club is in Syracuse (2.5 hours from me).


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, I still think certification is a joke. Taking a written test and passing whose test? Real trainers do not need certification; they put titles on dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Why can't they do both? Are you actually saying that no dog trainers certified by the CCPDT are putting titles on dogs? That's not only incorrect, it's absurd.

And there is more to being certified by the CCPDT than taking a written test. In order to even be able to take the test, (which covers "canine ethology, the science of learning theory, animal husbandry, classroom management and technique, and more") you have to have at least 300 hours teaching classes, providing private dog training, and working with dogs (at least 75% of the 300 hours has to be actually teaching classes, the other 25% can be working with shelter animals, assisting with training classes, or working as a vet tech or groomer).


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> ....... (at least 75% of the 300 hours has to be actually teaching classes, the other 25% can be working with shelter animals, assisting with training classes, or working as a vet tech or groomer).


Wonder what being a vet tech and/or esp. a groomer has to do with being certified to train dogs?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Better than stocking shelves or running a cash register at Petsmart then becoming a trainer there.
Vet techs/groomers have to know how to handle dogs with calming techniques. They do _work_ with dogs after all...
IMO if someone becomes certified with the requirements above, doesn't necessarily make them great trainers, but shows the commitment they do have to better themselves and their career of choice. It certainly doesn't hurt. Maybe some of the online training courses are "jokes" but not all certified trainers are "jokes". 
Elaine is grouping everyone that is certified, and it is not a fair assumption.
Done with this thread, it just goes round and round.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Vet techs/groomers have to know how to handle dogs with calming techniques. They do _work_ with dogs after all... *And cats and gerbils too!*
> 
> Done with this thread, it just goes round and round.


 
*True!*


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I for once have a plan. 

I want to become a Vet Tech because it will definitely help me in pursuing my dream and I do want to be certified. 

Joke or not, that title gives peace to a lot of peoples mind. It says that I have at least 300+ hours of training people and I know that they do not only certify people in the US, they certify people all over the world. (Send them an email) 

I know that a dog trainer doesn't need to be certified but at least I have a title on the wall that makes it official. Might be the German in me, but over here certification is everything. 

Oh and by the way. Not all good trainers title dogs. 
Some people are better in training dogs than showing them. I know trainers that haven't titled one dog but trained dogs and their handlers to be champions. They sucked at showing but were AWESOME trainers.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Elaine said:


> Yes, I still think certification is a joke. Taking a written test and passing whose test? Real trainers do not need certification; they put titles on dogs.


Personally, I take offense to this statement.

I started out taking an obedience class with my rescue Great Pyrenees when I was 15 1/2. I kept going to classes, started assisting with classes, moved on to assisting instructing and then to private lessons and finally holding my own classes. I've been training dogs for over half of my life. Not just training, but showing and titiling (as life would allow - marriage/kids/full-time-non-dog-job). I have also devoted a large amount of time in studies. Books, seminars, videos, anything I can get my hands on.

I feel that stating that all certifications (especially CCPDT-KA), and I presume memberships are included in this?, are a joke just shows what *you* know about the professional training world.

I spent years getting the requirements for the CCPDT (even before it was a certification). Whilst I am not a member of the APDT (because they are a payment=membership organization), the requirements for CCPDT are a fair test for starters. Did you know they are working on a skills portion of the test? Putting together something hands on to be tested? Hence, the new "KA" (Knowledge Assesed) designation after the CPDT.

Also, what about NADOI? The National Association of Dog Obedience Instructors has even strictor requirements, including video of you conducting a class and questions that are NOT multiple choice and must be written out describing in detail how to conduct a class and how to teach behaviors to a dog and their owners.

To lump all certifications and memberships into a "they're a joke" catagory is just ridiculous. 

Do I think you *need* certifications to hold classes? No, I do not. Do I think certifications *look* better/more professional to other backyard instructors, referring veterinarians, other area trainers and people browsing for a Dog Training Professional? Yes, I do.

There are many "schools" out there these days offering dog training programs. ABC, Inc, Tom Rose School, Triple Crown, and countless other "Schools of Dog Training". Personally, I feel if you know what you are doing and how to train dogs and instruct classes/people, then why spend the many thousands to have others tell you that upon completion, you are "certified" through them? Why not spend the (much less) money on applications for memberships and the testing with the much more respected certifications and memberships (CCPDT, NADOI)?

In the end though, it is not the certification, the paper on the wall, the ribbons on the dog's crate or the trophies in the cabinet... It is the way your client's eyes light up when their dog achieves what they thought it could never do, knowing they taught the dog (with a bit of instruction/help from you) and you knowing that that dog now has a home for life and will not be given up or put to sleep because of a behavior/manners problem.

Just my thoughts on schools and certifications...
(CPDT-KA, NADOI Endorsed Member, AKC CGC Evaluator, ABC,Inc Trainer Mentor)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Achielles UD said:


> I feel that stating that all certifications (especially CCPDT-KA), and I presume memberships are included in this?, are a joke just shows what *you* know about the professional training world.


I agree. But hey, if you're a joke you're in fine company - Leslie McDevitt must be a joke too, even though she wrote Control Unleashed, which won the following awards from the International Institute of Applied Animal Behavior:

*Best Dog Training Book of 2007 *
*Best Dog Sport Book of 2007* 
*Runner up, Best Dog Behavior Book for Owners of 2007*

She's a CPDT and she also competes and titles her dogs in agility. She's the President and Obedience Training Director of Y2K9s Dog Sports Club in Pennsylvania, writes articles for Clean Run magazine, and is in high demand for the workshops she conducts around the country. We should all be such "jokes"!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Just my opinion but in my eyes a trainer is someone who dedicates a ton of time learning, observing, and working with dogs! If someone has any certification that just proves that they have a passion to teach and help people have well behaved doggies. I am sure when you try for the certification it is not like doing a drivers test


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Mrs.K I know you already have a strong training background. But you also have The Michael Ellis School for Dog Trainers and Tarheel Canine | Tarheel Canine Training, Sanford, North Carolina to add to your knowledge and credentials.

I am hoping to get stationed at Travis AFB next year so I can take advantage of Michael Ellis school being in the same town.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is almost 2 years old, looks like it was bumped by a spammer. 

BlackJack, that would be great if you ended up here! Michael Ellis will be moving his school from Fairfield to to somewhere in Sonoma County when his lease is up this Fall, but he'll still be in the Bay Area.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

That guy looks like a good salesman, but not sure I'm impressed with the program itself. There is a dog training school literally down the street from our place. They are also the only "state certified" dog training school in our state. They came to us 2-3 years ago asking us to take over the hands on portion of their school since they didn't offer that and students were now asking for it! As they explained it to us, they got "certified" because the wife has her teaching degree and figured out how to get their school certified based on her credentials, they could have just as easily been certified to teach macrame.
My husband and I have been training professionally for about 16 years. We do not have any certificates or titles. We started out by word of mouth, helping others in our club and then eventually to regular pet owners over time. Personally I would think passing the CPDT would be a good qualification. I have looked into getting the certification myself, but am way too busy working LOL.
I think you would be better off taking the CPDT exam, spend your time and money (not anywhere near as much!) on the prep for that. You will have to get some hours in training elsewhere, like volunteering to teach classes at a shelter, etc, but I think that would be every bit as educational as some course! From what I've gathered on here, you have been training for most of your life so just learning the exact terms and theories would be your biggest hurdle, but absolutely not impossible. 
I have most of the books that the CPDT course recommends for reading material and have read most of them. They are great references no matter what, so maybe you should start with a few to see what you think.

I like Handbook of Applied Dog Behavior and Training by Steven Lindsay and Coaching People to Train Their Dogs by Terry Ryan. The second book is considered the "Bible" for trainers preparing for the tests.

*edit, just realized how old this thread is, sorry. Oh well, same thoughts still stand


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Couple of things.

There are certifications that are purely paper. You fill out a form, pay $$ and viola - you are a certified trainer with "x" national organization. 

Verify experience and affiliations. Google is a wonderful thing when people claim experience in competitions, etc, but yet their names never show up in any results. Same with state and federal affiliations and licenses.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

This may be an old thread, but it's still interesting to read various viewpoints, and maybe see if there are new opinions. 

Maybe someday I'll decide what I want to be when I grow up. Dog trainer would be a good one.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> With this certification you need much more than petsmart type training, I wouldn't consider someone who is certified CCPDT a joke:
> Certifications
> I agree, the proof is in the pudding.
> There is a "trainer" near me who's laurels are all about Cesar Milans philosophy and she is a "certified" petsmart trainer. Doesn't make her a trainer in my eyes.


Although most retail chains do have trainers that are a joke, classifying ALL trainers from retail stores is an ignorant statement. I own my own dog training facilty now but when I was attending school, I worked at PetSmart as a trainer. I happened to be out of the norm for the trainers there, but not all of us were jokes. I happened to become an Area Trainer. I was responsible for evaluating/training/certifying trainers in 5 states. I have my CPDT-KA certification, I am a member of the APDT, Certificate from Penn-Foster, and my Associates in Animal Care from Becker College. 
I failed more canditates for the pet training program than any other area trainer. The trainers that graduated my program, were top knotch and a significant number of them were in school for the same programs as me. It was just a way for them to be able to learn classroom management and get a feel for what it was like to be an obedience instructor.
It's a good starting point for people who need to get their feet wet. My students would be the first to tell you that they followed me from the retail store to my private facility because they were believers. I am proud to say I worked for PetSmart!


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Real trainers do not need certification; they put titles on dogs.


Oh really?? I've seen 'trainers' with many titles on dogs that wouldn't touch a dog with aggression issues with a ten foot pole.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

GregK said:


> Oh really?? I've seen 'trainers' with many titles on dogs that wouldn't touch a dog with aggression issues with a ten foot pole.



Ah, but there's the rub. Dealing with aggression is a very different skill than training general or even competition type activities. 
We happen to deal with aggression here on a regular basis, but we came to that through the back door (for lack of a better description). We were involved with Schutzhund for many years and my husband did the original training for most of the first K9 units established in this part of the state. Because he was used to "getting bit" the vets and other trainers told people to call us when there was an issue with fear/aggression or a dog with a history of biting. We have developed some additional skills dealing with this for years, but will now also refer people to some respected behaviorists in the area when need be.
Aggression is a portion of the training world, just as rally or agility is. We know pretty much nothing about either of those sports (other than having watched it at AKC events) so will refer people specifically interested in that to other trainers. I would hope someone who specialized is a specific sport and had successfully titled dogs in it can hang out a shingle and teach other what they know. It's when they profess to be an expert in all venues that things get murky. 
When we refer people to a behaviorist or another trainer for some reason, we do explain that there is no recognized certification for dog training required to get a business license(in our state) so just because they have a license from their county does not mean someone has checked out their credentials and abilities.We reiterate to not rely only on our referral. Ask questions and seek references. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Chance&Reno said:


> *Although most retail chains do have trainers that are a joke, classifying ALL trainers from retail stores is an ignorant statement.* I own my own dog training facilty now but when I was attending school, I worked at PetSmart as a trainer.* I happened to be out of the norm for the trainers there*, but not all of us were jokes. I happened to become an Area Trainer. I was responsible for evaluating/training/certifying trainers in 5 states. I have my CPDT-KA certification, I am a member of the APDT, Certificate from Penn-Foster, and my Associates in Animal Care from Becker College.
> I failed more canditates for the pet training program than any other area trainer. The trainers that graduated my program, were top knotch and a significant number of them were in school for the same programs as me.* It was just a way for them to be able to learn classroom management and get a feel for what it was like to be an obedience instructor.**
> It's a good starting point for people who need to get their feet wet.* My students would be the first to tell you that they followed me from the retail store to my private facility because they were believers. I am proud to say I worked for PetSmart!


I was replying to a post~ you took my comment out of context. The word "joke" was from someone else's comment in this thread...not mine. And you are obviously one of the few PS trainers that are knowledgeable....many have very little to no hands on experience or credentials. I never classified_ ALL_ retail trainers as anything...that said, I still believe _if_ there are better options available to train, I would not go to Petsmart for instruction. What I bolded are reasons I would not train at PetSmart with a GSD.
Most good trainers do what you did, move on because of their reputation and over-education. Because on this board we deal with GSD's, ongoing training should continue, not just an 8 week class at a PetSmart.
I bet you make a bit more $ in your own business than you did at PetSmart, too.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

GregK said:


> Oh really?? I've seen 'trainers' with many titles on dogs that wouldn't touch a dog with aggression issues with a ten foot pole.


If your doing this as a way to make a living and not for a hobby. I am sure the money is in the fearful/aggressive dogs, I know most dog "owners" house break the dog and leave it at that and wouldn't think about training till it gets out of hand.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Gosh, so basically me getting my certification through Animal Behavior College that requires testing and hands on training in order to finish and reach the final exam is junk. Gee thanks for that. Yes 10 hours minimum at a shelter volunteering working with dogs on training basic manners and doing a minimum of 15 hours working with a mentor trainer in classes and private lessons. Hmm. Really makes me wonder what i'm learning since my mentor trainer is one of the best in southern maryland and i'm learning how to handle aggression cases. But because i dont title or do anything like that with my own dogs, thats not going to prove my worth. The fact that my dogs are good examples clearly doesnt mean much. Sorry but I dont have tons of money to throw at classes for sports or showing and i certainly dont have the money to throw at gas to get there and back. 

I'm actually working to my goal of getting certified (even if it doesnt mean anything to some people) because it means something to me and I'll be doing something i enjoy doing and thats working with dogs.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> Gosh, so basically me getting my certification through Animal Behavior College that requires testing and hands on training in order to finish and reach the final exam is junk. Gee thanks for that. Yes 10 hours minimum at a shelter volunteering working with dogs on training basic manners and doing a minimum of 15 hours working with a mentor trainer in classes and private lessons. Hmm. Really makes me wonder what i'm learning since my mentor trainer is one of the best in southern maryland and i'm learning how to handle aggression cases. But because i dont title or do anything like that with my own dogs, thats not going to prove my worth. The fact that my dogs are good examples clearly doesnt mean much. Sorry but I dont have tons of money to throw at classes for sports or showing and i certainly dont have the money to throw at gas to get there and back.
> 
> I'm actually working to my goal of getting certified (even if it doesnt mean anything to some people) because it means something to me and I'll be doing something i enjoy doing and thats working with dogs.


Is this the college?
Dog Training - Dog Trainer Schools, How to Become a Dog Trainer


I probably missed it, but I didn't notice anything about the prerequisites for entering the program - like x years of training experience or anything like that.

Are there any requirements to get into the program to becvome a certified dog trainer from this college?

Assuming that this is the right college, here is some text from their home page.

*"Would you like to enter into a dog training career without spending $4,000 to $12,000?*
*Would you like to know how to become a dog trainer? Are you interested in a career as a Professional Dog Trainer?**







**Are you looking for a Dog Training School owned and operated by Professional Dog Trainers?**







**Are you looking for a program with the best job placement assistance available in the nation?**







**Are you looking for Dog Training Schools that will help launch your dog training career after graduation? Click here to search the ABC Certified Dog Trainer Directory. 
**







**Have you always dreamed of a career in dog training? Do you wish you could earn a living training dogs?**







**Are you looking for a school that offers hands on dog obedience training experience in over 400 locations nationwide?*


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

codmaster said:


> Is this the college?
> Dog Training - Dog Trainer Schools, How to Become a Dog Trainer
> 
> 
> ...



A friend of mine did that program. She didn't have any experience or credentials before she enrolled, she'd never even owned a dog before (she got one after she started the program.)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How is your friend doing in that career with those credentials?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Is this the college?
> Dog Training - Dog Trainer Schools, How to Become a Dog Trainer
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes thats the one. You have to pass a basic understanding test and do an interview with one of the coordinators. 

I had dogs before i entered the program and honestly going through the course has helped me become a better owner and trainer and set future goals as well like getting Shasta passed her CGC test. I also would like to attend the Karen Pryor Academy as well when I have the money. 




Chicagocanine said:


> A friend of mine did that program. She didn't have any experience or credentials before she enrolled, she'd never even owned a dog before (she got one after she started the program.)


 
My mentor trainer has been training for 15 years. She went through the ABC course, is one of the most popular trainers in southern maryland and handles aggression cases. She's also certified through that pet dog trainer association as well. along with a couple other things.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> I'm actually working to my goal of getting certified (even if it doesnt mean anything to some people) because it means something to me and I'll be doing something i enjoy doing and thats working with dogs.


I think its great! Good for you for following your goal. Many people can't say that they actually followed through with something they love/want to do rather than just settling for the jobs they have. Best of luck!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

codmaster said:


> Is this the college?
> Dog Training - Dog Trainer Schools, How to Become a Dog Trainer


The problem I have with these programs is, I don't believe people can just decide "I'm going to become a DOG TRAINER" , take some courses, and *bang* they're a (good) dog trainer. Natural talent and ability plays a big part, and there's no substitute for real life experience. A year of study isn't going to do it. 

There, now I officially feel old and curmudgeonly.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> I think its great! Good for you for following your goal. Many people can't say that they actually followed through with something they love/want to do rather than just settling for the jobs they have. Best of luck!


 
thank you! so far i'm enjoying learning everything i can and the private lessons i assist on are better for my learning anyway since i'm more hands on in most cases than learning by reading.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> My mentor trainer has been training for 15 years. She went through the ABC course, is one of the most popular trainers in southern maryland and handles aggression cases. She's also certified through that pet dog trainer association as well. along with a couple other things.


 
Who is she?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GregK said:


> Who is she?


 
Her name is Julie Jacobus. She owns Training By Julie and Associates.
http://trainingbyjulie.com/

She's also a CGC evaluator.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> How is your friend doing in that career with those credentials?


As far as I know she has not found a training-related job so far. She was hoping her mentor might hire her, but she ended up moving out of state for family reasons.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also think personal / life experience plays a major role in dog training. Anyone going above and beyond that , is to be commended. 

When I started out in dogs, many moons ago, trainers around here weren't certified, you went to whomever had the experience in which ever venue at the time. 

Actually some of the BEST trainers i have ever trained with, were never certified, they just had the "touch" as I refer to it. They could read dogs, they had life experience and were quite successful at it. 

Now a days there are to many out there 'claiming' to be trainers, the proof is in the pudding. I always suggest when looking for a trainer, go watch a puppy class, then go watch an advanced class, you can usually tell by what you see in a class situation whether a trainer is successful. Of course owners have to be as dedicated to training as the trainer is in training you.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

DunRingill said:


> The problem I have with these programs is, I don't believe people can just decide "I'm going to become a DOG TRAINER" , take some courses, and *bang* they're a (good) dog trainer. Natural talent and ability plays a big part, and there's no substitute for real life experience. *A year of study isn't going to do it. *


No, it's not but it is a start. My partner went through ABC after she had already been doing years of training and is now one of their mentor trainers. The majority of the students they send us aren't worth a darn; some are down right dangerous. You can't teach natural talent and all the book learning in the world doesn't make you able to magically read a dog and problem solve. But it is a start. 



JakodaCD OA said:


> Now a days there are to many out there 'claiming' to be trainers, the proof is in the pudding. I always suggest when looking for a trainer, go watch a puppy class, then go watch an advanced class, you can usually tell by what you see in a class situation whether a trainer is successful. Of course owners have to be as dedicated to training as the trainer is in training you.


^^ This. Certification or not, you still need to SEE what a person can do in order to know if they are the right trainer for you or not. 

A piece of paper is just a piece of paper. A certificate or diploma is just one measure of a person's knowledge.

The real ignorance is the people who think a certification automatically makes a bad trainer and the other people who blindly follow every "certified" trainer.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

> The real ignorance is the people who think a certification automatically makes a bad trainer and the other people who blindly follow every "certified" trainer


This^^^


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

gsdraven said:


> No, it's not but it is a start. My partner went through ABC after she had already been doing years of training and is now one of their mentor trainers. The majority of the students they send us aren't worth a darn; some are down right dangerous. You can't teach natural talent and all the book learning in the world doesn't make you able to magically read a dog and problem solve. But it is a start.


Yes, it's a start.....and it's glaringly obvious which people have "the touch" and which aren't ever going to be very good, no matter how many classes they take or books they read. I have one like that in my obedience classes right now. Fortunately she's not dangerous, she's just not GOOD.....spouts off all the buzzwords but doesn't really understand what she's seeing. 

It's the same with any field.....wanting to be great at something won't necessarily be enough to make that happen. There has to be some natural talent! Doesn't matter if we're talking art, music, computer science, or dog training.



> ^^ This. Certification or not, you still need to SEE what a person can do in order to know if they are the right trainer for you or not.
> 
> A piece of paper is just a piece of paper. A certificate or diploma is just one measure of a person's knowledge.
> 
> The real ignorance is the people who think a certification automatically makes a bad trainer and the other people who blindly follow every "certified" trainer.


YES EXACTLY!


----------

